

Ask HN: Quantum physics observer effect = lazy evaluation? - latenightcoding

therefore we are a computer simulation.
I&#x27;m drunk please be gentle
======
gus_massa
(I'll repot an old comment that I made in a previous submission of similar
article.)

Quite the opposite, if reality were a simulation this is equivalent to more
process power instead of less process power.

When you use Classic Mechanics, you only need to "simulate" one trajectory.

With Quantum Mechanics the system may have a few choices, and you must keep
the details of all the possibilities. The easy case is a qbit that only has
two choices. But if you have a few qbits nearby, they may interact and now you
must "simulate" the 2^n possibilities. This is why if we can ever build a
quantum computer, it would be exponentially more powerful than a classic
computer.

